# New Additions! :D



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My friend dropped her three untame birdies off today, they're living in my aviary now.  Given that i know where they've come from, and have seen that they've been in great health for as long as i've known my friend i've decided to risk skipping quarantine and put them straight in the aviary.

First is Dibble (green) and Pandu (albino)









And then we have....








Sorcha (realised he's a male, but he gets to keep the girl name)









So handsome! 

They've joined my flock as my friend felt badly about keeping them in cages (fairly spacious ones) when they just about freak out everytime she walked into her bed room. She wanted them to have more space and friends, so i said i'd take them. She's going to get one of the baby budgies i'll be handrearing.  Sorcha is in the aviary as a trial, i've spoke to a lot of people with both tiels and budgies in a shared aviary (often with other species too), and if it seems to be working out i'll be getting him a mate to keep as a breeding pair.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats! the budgies are gorgeous and Sorcha is very handsome.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations
They all look so beautiful.


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Awww, they are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

veyr very pritty! I have never had any problems with budgies and cockatiels together, i currently hvae about 30 cockatiels (breeding and young) with more coming mixed in an aviary with 4 budgies but before i lost a lot of my budgies, i had kept about 4/5 old "retired" cockatiels with a breeding collony of about 20 budgies.

We used to have a couple of love birds when budgie breeding who were also inn "retirement" as it was easier to keep them all together than in 3 aviaries and we wanted the space of a couple of aviaries. They were the problematic ones for the budgies (But the budgie won every battle until he gave up (When he paired up with a budgie for friendship and when he became 90% blind from a very harsh attack to the top of his head). 

But cockatiels and budgies mixed has never and continues to this day not to be a problem at all. even if they are all potentially breeding (But if you ahve one breeding i would put nest boxes in for the others just to be on the safe side. )


----------



## Kathy (Jul 24, 2009)

They're all very pretty! Sorcha is very handsome - such a long crest!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What pretty birdies  Is Dibble an english budgie? He looks like he has the big head  Sorcha is gorgeous, you will have to let us know how he does with your budgies. Spike likes to talk to Icarus my budgie. Every morning the first thing Spike says is Icarus


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

NuttyNu said:


> But cockatiels and budgies mixed has never and continues to this day not to be a problem at all. even if they are all potentially breeding (But if you ahve one breeding i would put nest boxes in for the others just to be on the safe side. )


Thanks for sharing your experience with mixed aviaries!  I tried breeding the budgies in the aviary once before (provided loads of nest boxes) and it ended in a blood bath, so anytime i breed i bring pairs inside into individual breeding cages. 



xxxSpikexxx said:


> What pretty birdies  Is Dibble an english budgie? He looks like he has the big head


Yup, he's giant! My friend has been trying to breed Dibble and Pandu, but the massive size difference proved to be problematic.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

They both are I think  It also appears both are female's  Or is it just the picture that Dibble's cere looks brown/crusty?

Both gorgeous!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwww look at them all just beautiufl


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Beautiful birds, Bea... so what is your total birdie count, including the aviary birds? do you just have the un-tame ones out there or what? How do you decide who to keep inside with you and who goes in the aviary?? Just curious!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

All the birds in the aviary are untame, a few will sit on your finger for a few moments but that's about it.  I have 30+ birds in total including the aviary fids.


----------

